

What happened with iOS7? - caffeineninja
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/275a56688510

======
stevencorona
My knee jerk reaction is to agree with this post— it's design by committee,
shed painting, whatever you want to call it.

"This just makes me think that each individual app team submitter their own
design for an icon based on some loose guidelines and they all got thrown
together into a bucket"

Probably resonates with me the hardest— personally, I think the apps look
great, but the icons really just look "off" to me. To each their own, I
suppose.

------
hcarvalhoalves
Right on spot.

The icons are middleway between photorealist and pictograms, and end looking
neither, just childish and unpolished.

The lack of affordances (no obvious buttons) will hurt usability a lot, as
will the pale white backgrounds on everything.

It looks like UI designed by graphical ("paper") designers. Awful.

------
umeshunni
The author seems to be incapable of making the distinction between design by
committee and data-driven decisions making.

------
MrMike
Good insight from another skilled designer.

